

iPhone 4S Teardown - acak
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4S-Teardown/6610/1

======
veyron
For those who don't watch the markets, check out triquant (NASDAQ:TQNT)
<http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=TQNT>

The rally seems to stem from the fact that iPhone 4S uses some triquant chips

~~~
wmf
Haven't all iPhones used TriQuant amplifiers?

------
ashishbharthi
I hope they teardown camera assembly also and give some details on new Apple
designed optics.

~~~
khafra
I'm hoping for a review from a real photographer's site.

~~~
sjs
Sorry, I missed the up arrow and voted you down by mistake. I'd love to see
such a review as well.

------
cicloid
So, How much memory is inside?

I didn't see anything on the memory specs on the teardown :S

~~~
ceejayoz
I believe Gruber said it still has 512MB.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Gruber is basing that on something mentioned by id when they were talking
about the 4S, and mentioned the 512MB mark.

~~~
gks
It was actually Epic that said 512mb. The guys that created Infinity Blade.
Not a big deal but figured it's something worth pointing out for people
looking for more information.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Oops, you're right. That's what I meant :P

